# TiVo Adds Opera Software to Roamio



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Newly Launched TiVo Roamio(TM) Platform Includes Opera TV Solution to Enable HTML5 Apps Including Business, Entertainment, Fashion, Sports and Gaming News, Content and More; Opera SDK on TiVo Provides Playground for App Developers in Upcoming Opera TV Store Launch

SAN MATEO, CA and SAN JOSE, CA -- (Marketwired) -- 08/29/13 -- Opera Software (OSEBX: OPERA) and TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), a leader in advanced television entertainment, today announced a technology integration to enhance the power of web technologies on TiVo devices with the Opera Devices SDK, as well as open up the world of HTML5 TV apps through the Opera TV Store. This partnership will enable TiVo to bring the latest and greatest of the web and HTML5 content to cable operator customers and consumers, including business, entertainment, fashion, sports and gaming news, content and more, as well as provide developers with an SDK to create new apps for the TiVo platform for the App Store that TiVo is planning to launch later this year. 

TiVo's operator customers who are shipping TiVo devices based on the Roamio platform will be able to offer popular apps and content to their consumers through the Opera TV Store. This combination will prove powerful for Opera and TiVo who both have ambitions to empower the pay-TV operator market with over-the-top (OTT) web content currently available on retail devices. 

"Not only is Opera's Devices SDK best-in-class, but its standards-compliant HTML5 engine will enable a household name like TiVo and its cable operator customers to bring the best and latest of OTT web content quickly to the end user. We are looking forward to working with TiVo on further enhancing its operator solutions," said Aneesh Rajaram, Senior Vice President for TV and Devices, Opera Software. "In addition, app and content developers will have another avenue to reach many active and loyal TiVo users through their apps in the Opera TV Store."

Opera Software is the global leader in supplying web technology to makers of set-top boxes and connected TVs. In 2012, over 25 million connected TVs and devices shipped with the Opera Devices SDK, and the Opera TV Store has shipped on tens of millions of devices globally. 

By early next year, TiVo plans to deploy the Opera TV Store, the world's leading HTML5-based TV app store, currently showcasing hundreds of applications. This number is predicted to grow rapidly with Opera innovations such as Opera TV Snap, a tool to convert online videos into connected TV apps, as well as the developer SDK.

In addition to the applications available in the store, Opera works closely with popular content providers that are moving to HTML5, allowing TiVo to quickly adopt applications such as YouTube. This also gives opportunities for brands and agencies to reach millions of new subscribers on TiVo through this alliance with Opera. 

"Consumers want to watch what they want, when they want it and it's important to offer an easy-to-use interface capturing all the content possible, whether it be from cable TV or the web," said Jim Denney, VP of Product Marketing at TiVo. "We have selected Opera as a partner in this mission because it enables users in both the operator and retail segments a completely customized experience, along with a wide variety of local, national and global long-tail content and other applications from the Opera TV Store."

TiVo, the pioneer of DVR technology, has shipped more than 3.4 million devices in the United States through retailers and premium cable operators such as RCN and Suddenlink. The company is also a major player outside the United States, working with Virgin in the United Kingdom and Ono in Spain. Opera has shipped on tens of millions of devices through connected TV and device makers such as Sony, Toshiba, Phillips, TCL, Humax and Boxee.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Appears that the app may not migrate back to the Premiere. Probably the right decision based on html5 being even slower than Adobe Air.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Developer site updated as well...

http://developer.tivo.com/


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sbiller said:


> Developer site updated as well...
> 
> http://developer.tivo.com/


Where "updated" = "dismantled"


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Developer site updated as well...
> 
> http://developer.tivo.com/


Also, the end to all support for the Premiere.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

At last some "progress" on the SDK front. The last launch was a disaster and useless. Hopefully the HTML5 platform will be much better and offer some information on how to display > 720p resolution video among other things not publicly available via the last flash based SDK.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it's sounds like they are going to be deploying the Opera TV Store rather then their own TiVo specific apps store. Is the Opera TV Store actually being used on any other devices? If so can we get a list of the apps that are available?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> So it's sounds like they are going to be deploying the Opera TV Store rather then their own TiVo specific apps store. Is the Opera TV Store actually being used on any other devices? If so can we get a list of the apps that are available?


Hopefully we will finally get Skull & Bones HD!!!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://business.opera.com/products/tv-store






Hopefully it isn't just like Launchpad and allows integration into the TiVo API. For example I would love Trakt to be able to build an app to auto track what shows and episodes I watch to keep my profile updated.

http://dev.opera.com/tv

List of devices running Opera TV Store

From the Engadget HD article it looks like Boxee was using it for their apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It sounds like a launchpad. It sounds like TiVo might add some special API features for their preferred partners (i.e. Netflix, YouTube, Hulu, etc...) but I'm betting the apps from the store will be sandboxed and have no access to the TiVo or it's data.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Is the Opera TV Store actually being used on any other devices?


Opera lists HuMax as one of their partners, a company with which TiVo has a long history of [successful] collaboration.

michael


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I found references to a Sony BD player that actually uses the Opera TV Store right now. However I still can't find a list of apps.

I was hoping for things like HBOGo, VUDU and Plex. But I think if they had those they'd advertise them on their page. Instead the one the showcase is Vimeo which isn't very exciting.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Opera claims hundred of apps, but nobody seems to know what they are. Supposedly there are apps for Facebook and Vimeo. So... there's that. I'm not on the edge of my seat waiting for the impending app store utopia.

Actual support for the Opera TV App Store among devices is pretty much nill, so I question the... err, robustness of its offerings. Many of them might just be re-jiggered websites or feeds, casual games, etc.

That doesn't mean we might not see some big HTML5 apps anyway, like the new Netflix and Youtube. Tivo can still make them available outside the app store.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That doesn't mean we might not see some HTML5 apps anyway, like the new Netflix and Youtube. Tivo can still make them available outside the app store.


I suppose that depends on the terms of the deal with Opera. He said aptly.

michael


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a Sony TV and blu-ray player that have the Opera TV App store. As Dan203 said: it is pretty much like launchpad and has similar unremarkable apps. On the same TV and blu-ray player the Netflix, Hulu, Amazon apps run independently and have nothing to do with the Opera platform.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well that's good. So we should think about this as being more like an app that can run other apps. Hopefully TiVo is still making independent deals with all the major service providers to create apps for the Roamio.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

The opera tv store is available on 2012 and 2013 sony bluray players. I've being using it for the last year on my Sony bdp-s790. Initially it was a slow start with a couple of terrible games. Lately there seems to be more and more content added including many 1080p video services including Vimeo, red bull tv, landscape hd, nhk world tv, etc. which are actually pretty good.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

fdisker2000 said:


> I have a Sony TV and blu-ray player that have the Opera TV App store. As Dan203 said: it is pretty much like launchpad and has similar unremarkable apps. On the same TV and blu-ray player the Netflix, Hulu, Amazon apps run independently and have nothing to do with the Opera platform.


Although that's true in a effort to present a integrated platform of apps (player installed + opera tv apps) sony introduced the new SEN portal .... There you find everything, be it in a clunky interface.


----------

